# Meds help!!!



## MagicEye (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I've been on cipralex since May 9. Started at 20 mg and in August I increased to 30 mg. It initially took over 4 weeks to feel some improvement with the 20 mg dose and then it was just the physical symptoms and I felt not quite so dazed out.

So it's been about 4 weeks since increasing the dose and haven't noticed any difference at all with 30 mg. My doctor offered to increase up to 40 mg maximum but i'm wondering if I would benefit from another drug in addition to it.

Since I feel really dazed out when i'm at my worse, is it a bad idea to try an anti-convulsant?

My vision distortion and memory loss are the worst symptoms (that I can tell) and also confusion.

I'm meeting with a therapist that practices CBT next week too. I'm soooo determined to get out of this state and would appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

MagicEye said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've been on cipralex since May 9. Started at 20 mg and in August I increased to 30 mg. It initially took over 4 weeks to feel some improvement with the 20 mg dose and then it was just the physical symptoms and I felt not quite so dazed out.
> 
> ...


Woah woah woah, I am a veteran of this drug. Seeing as you call it Cipralex, I am assuming you are not in the US? The max dose on cipralex should never exceed 20mg. You're doctor is ill informed if he believes in increasing it to 40mg. All you will see is an increase in side effects and no increase in benefit.

-edit -- doctors can exceed 20mg but it is pretty stupid to do so. If you are reaping 90% of the drugs benefit at 20mg, if you increase it to 30mg you will only increase it so say 95%. But, you can increase the side effects a great deal more, namely tiredness and lack of emotions.

-double edit -- I am not a doctor obviously, but I am directly quoting what multiple doctors have told me.

*Again, Not A Doctor*

Adding wellbutrin to an SSRI is quite common to offset the drowsiness and dazed feeling that you are describing.

Why are you seeking an anti-convulsant? Many of them have drowsiness and stupidity etc. as a side effect.


----------



## MagicEye (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually the max dose is 40 mg. My doctor described to me that going over 40 mg could be hard on the heart. He also said that bumping up the dose past 20 mg may or may not offer an improvement and we agreed to just try 30mg. My neurologist also suggested increasing the dose of 20mg. The pharmacist had no issues with dispensing 30mg.

Being dazed out is a symptom that the cipralex has improved greatly. When I tried to wean in July the daziness, brain zaps, shaken and spinny feelings started to come back. That was the indication that the cipralex was offering some help.

I'm not seeking anti-convulsants, i'm just questioning and trying to get some insight on other drugs that may help. For feeling like i'm in a dream and for the vision and memory/brain fog.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

MagicEye said:


> When I tried to wean in July the daziness, brain zaps, shaken and spinny feelings started to come back. That was the indication that the cipralex was offering some help.


That's the beginning of withdrawal taking place, brain zaps are characteristic of ssri withdrawal not depersonalization. It will be magnified by a dose that high.

http://cipralex.health-info.pl/

1. NAME OF MEDICINAL PRODUCT

CIPRALEX 10 mg film-coated tablets

CIPRALEX 20 mg film-coated tablets

2. QUALITATIVE AND QUANTITATIVE COMPOSITION

Cipralex 10 mg: Each tablet contains 10 mg escitalopram (as 12.77 mg escitalopram oxalate).Cipralex 20 mg: Each tablet contains 20 mg escitalopram (as 25.54 mg escitalopram oxalate). For excipients, see section 6.1 List of excipients

<a></a>3. PHARMACEUTICAL FORM

Film-coated tablet

Cipralex 10 mg: Oval, white, scored, film-coated tablet marked with "EL" on one side.

Cipralex 20 mg: Oval, white, scored, film-coated tablet marked with "EN" on one side.

<a></a>4. CLINICAL PARTICULARS

4.1 Therapeutic indications Treatment of Depression Treatment of Panic Disorder

Treatment of Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) Treatment of Social Anxiety Disorder (SAD) Social Phobia

4.2 *Posology and method of administration **Safety of daily doses above 20 mg has not been demonstrated.*

Cipralex is administered as a single daily dose and may be taken with or without food.

Depression

Usual dosage is 10 mg once daily. Depending on individual patient response, the dose may *be increased to a maximum of 20 mg daily.*

Usually 2-4 weeks are necessary to obtain antidepressant response. After the symptoms resolve, treatment for at least 6 months is required for consolidation of the response.

Panic disorder

An initial dose of 5 mg is recommended for the first week before increasing the dose to 10 mg daily. The dose may be further increased, *up to a maximum of 20 mg daily*, dependent on individual patient response.

Maximum effectiveness is reached after about 3 months. The Cipralex treatment lasts several months.

Generalized Anxiety Disorder Usual dosage is 10 mg once daily. Depending on individual patient response, the dose may be increased to a *maximum of 20 mg daily.*

Treatment for 3 months is recommended to consolidate response.

A longer-term treatment of responders may be considered to prevent relapse.

Social Anxiety Disorder Usual dosage is 10 mg once daily. Usually 2-4 weeks are necessary to obtain symptom relief. The dose may subsequently, depending on individual patient response, be decreased to 5 mg or increased to a* maximum of 20 mg daily.*


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't believe that cipralex is approved for 40mg a day. Not by the company that produces it, not by the FDA and not by the medical dictionary. What some doctors do is prescribe it off label for 40mg because they believe that it will have a greater effect. It's pretty bad.


----------



## MagicEye (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok I understand what you are all saying about the high dose. My doctor did say it might not help anything but he let me try. He's monitoring me every 4 weeks and only writing a script for what will last me through that time so I guess I can say that's all I can ask for in a family doctor. He's also treated me twice before for depression with fluoxetine and celexa.

The one thing that occurred to me today is that wouldn't cipralex at least help with the brain fog? Because it's not at all.

Also, the symptoms that I had when weaning were the exact symptoms I had before even starting on cipralex so I don't believe those were withdrawal symptoms and I weaned off very slowly. Halfing the dose and then taking the doses further apart.


----------

